# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Petrozavodsk

## simpatica

Can anyone tell me what it is like to live and work there? Are the people friendly? Are there lots to do like go to movies, theatre, etc...can anyone tell me more or less what city in the US, Canada or Europe (if that is possible) it's like just so I have an idea? Many thanks.  ::

----------


## Dima

I have been there two times. Nice northern town by the beautifull Onega lake. Sorry, I cannot compare it with US, Canada or Europe cities (just because I have never been there). 
Good link:  http://www.karelia.ru/start_e.html

----------


## simpatica

Thank you anyways for your help.  I realise my question is difficult to answer.  It's just that I was thinking of moving out there to live and work sometime in the future and I wanted to know what to expect, more or less.
Thank you once again.  ::

----------


## Chris Wilkinson

Can't answer myself but I'm spending a few months at the State University there from September.

----------

